# Drugs And Guns Must Be Legal



## DeLamar.J (Dec 8, 2003)

There was a guy a while back who posted a topic like this. Some very interesting points were made and I was wanting to show it to my friend. I searched for it but it might be gone by now because it is a old topic. Anyone have any idea how I could get that post.


----------



## psi_radar (Dec 8, 2003)

Go to any Libertarian web site and you'll find good arguments for both these points, much more comprehensive than what you'll find on this board.


----------

